# Whose starting treatment 2010?



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to Isida next week for consulations.  I don't want to do any testing where I'm at.  So I'll go there for it.  If all goes well,  I'll be back in March/April


----------



## saramb (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi, I am just waiting for the last of my test results to come in and then sending them to Larissa, I'm so nervous and excited I can't wait but somehow feel guilty for being confident but the last time i had treatment I wasn't positive at all and it failed so trhis time tryiong to stay focused!!! If all goes as planned you should out there the same sort of time as me, hope all goes well and the good luck!!!! xx


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

i am starting treatment next month april 5th ish IVf 2nd attempt. pauline


----------



## saramb (Sep 11, 2005)

Good luck Marshmallow, are you having egg donation or using your own eggs? Have you done tx abroad before? I'm so nervous it unreal lol xx


----------



## marshmallowT (Apr 29, 2009)

hi saramb and everyone else

I am using my own eggs and going to same hospital as i went to last time. what test results you waiting on and wheres Larissa. just starting my keep fit plan tommorow better late than never. got over a month to go so started taking prenatal vitmains today and upped my fluid intake as i am pretty rubbish at that. 
not excited about it at alll just a procedure i have to go through i guess. Pauline


----------



## Pinkminx (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm going to Spain within the next few months. Just waiting for some drugs to arrive to prepare my womb then it's all systems go. This will be my first attempt using any IVF. I'm going for DE. Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI All I am soon to be 49 and I am traveling to Greece on the 25th April with my husband to have DEIVF. This has all happened so fast after trying to find someone to help us for 5 years. It all happened in a matter of weeks only saw the australian FS on the 18th March and had all my tests and results and the go ahead by the 23rd March. So all systems go be there in just over 2 weeks.
Best of luck to all. Lynne


----------

